# Gulp Maggots Vs Real Waxworms ???



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im wanting an alternative to replace waxworms for jigs, due to hating buying and storing live bait plus them not staying on the hook good. Due you all think gulp maggots would be good replacement??


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I have had success with Gulp maggots and I like having it in a pinch but its hard to do without the real stuff IMO. I like to have both on me when I'm out.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What seems to be the problem with the bait staying on the hook? With waxies or maggots, I never have them come off, even after a hit. Sometimes when you snag up, they come off. But that's the beauty of jig and maggots, you can wing it all over the place and the bait is always on.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I never even buy live maggots or waxworms anymore. Gulp! makes some amazing products and I actually believe that the Gulp! Waxies outfish real waxworms and maggots. However, I have not had the same luck with the Gulp! maggots. The Gulp! waxies stay on the hook much better than the real thing and they disperse more scent. When fishing with live larval baits, maggots stay on the hook much better than waxworms. When I used to use live waxworms, I also had a problem with keeping them on the hook mostly from pesky minnows picking them off the hook. The Gulp! Waxies are also deadly on panfish, and the fish really do eat it. I also love Gulp! nightcrawlers and earthworms for smallmouths and catfish. The Gulp! maggots never produced anything for me and though I have caught steelies on the Gulp! Alive minnows I actually prefer Berkley Realistix soft plastic minnows.

John


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have used the gulp maggots a couple times this season with success. sounds likt the waxies work even better? I will have to try those.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have the Gulp Maggots and the waxies...look and feel like real...used them on the Grand two weeks ago and I had great success with both of them...Caught three and missed two lost one that was the best I ever done....As they say don't leave home without them....:B GOOD FISHING GUYS....


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

To me, the real maggots stay on the hook great. I have the gulp maggots, havn't tried them too much, but when I have, they have flown right off the hook when casting them. 
I was wondering, has anyone ever tried sticking a glob of powerbait on a jig?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fisherman419 said:


> I have used the gulp maggots a couple times this season with success. sounds likt the waxies work even better? I will have to try those.


So that's how you attract all those farm animals


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know if they reformulated them since I first got them or if I just got a bad batch or what, since I have heard of plenty of people catching fish on the Gulp! maggots while I have never even gotten so much as a nibble with them. I bought the Gulp! maggots probably a couple of years ago. They really don't look like real maggots but more like chartreuse fish turds with a firm doughy consistency.

The waxies on the other hand, have a more realistic look (all be it the look of a waxworm cut in half), and their consistency is a little more firm like that of a soft plastic bait, allowing them to stay on your hook better than real bait or the softer Gulp! maggots. I have also had success fishing the Gulp waxies alone on a hook, putting 2 halves together to give the appearance of one whole waxworm. 

I haven't tried nor heard of many people catching steel with the trout dough baits. I generally only hear of those being used for inland trout. Wouldn't hurt to give it a shot though. Allthough I would guess that you would have an even tougher time keeping it on your jig/hook than other baits.

John


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys I will have to buy some gulp waxies this season and give them a try. That should eliminate my other problem and that is forgetting about live bait in your vest until your next trip out....lol.


----------

